# Whatsit #118



## 480sparky

Been a while since I did an UberWhatsit!


----------



## JKVR6M69

Fishing lure?


----------



## MLeeK

Totally clueless. But I've missed your Watsits!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## kathyt

It is some copper pipe that leads to some sort of drain?


----------



## Judobreaker

That's prolly too big. Copper pipes are massive with this kind of magnification.
It does look like some sort of metal, although my guess would be bronze...


----------



## 4meandthem

Fishhook


----------



## baturn

Looks organic. claw/ talon?


----------



## snowbear

Pop-top opening on a can?


----------



## ronlane

The metal railing of a bench seat. Probably at a park.


----------



## kathyt

Judobreaker said:


> That's prolly too big. Copper pipes are massive with this kind of magnification.
> It does look like some sort of metal, although my guess would be bronze...



Damn! It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Aloicious

paperclip or staple?


----------



## sm4him

Something like a paper clip is probably getting closer, though I suspect it's not even THAT big of an item.

But, along that line, how about maybe a safety pin?


----------



## Judobreaker

Somehow my mind keeps wandering to a fishhook because of the shape, but I don't think it's the correct material for that.


----------



## Scuba

it looks to be iron by the color and pitting.  But I still have no idea.  I am thinking a tip of a tool or an old iron nail.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

padlock?


----------



## snowbear

A buckle hole in a belt or strap?


----------



## 4meandthem

Lens hood


----------



## swiftparkour94

Gotham's reckoning?


----------



## 4meandthem

Black plastic something or other


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Mully

Alligator maybe?


----------



## kathyt

A can or bottle opener?


----------



## pgriz

Sparky likes to make itty-bitty things look big.  Wouldn't be surprised if he's into the 2x-10x range.  From the irridiscience (sp?) in some of these, I'm thinking it's the shell of a bug.  A small bug.


----------



## kathyt

pgriz said:


> Sparky likes to make itty-bitty things look big.  Wouldn't be surprised if he's into the 2x-10x range.  From the irridiscience (sp?) in some of these, I'm thinking it's the shell of a bug.  A small bug.



Oooh, that's a good tip to know.  Now I will rethink this a little bit.


----------



## kathyt

It's a snails shell?!?


----------



## 4meandthem

Comb


----------



## 4meandthem

Camera strap buckle


----------



## 480sparky

Since I've posted the entire pix now, I gotta give verbal clues.

It's metal.


----------



## kathyt

A key?


----------



## snowbear

A necklace / bracelet clasp or an earring?


----------



## sm4him

THAT's the whole picture?!? That's all we're gonna get? It's hopeless. :lmao:

Metal. The ONE thing I'd already figured out.  I'm trying to envision something that shape but much, MUCH smaller, but I got nothin'.


----------



## Infinite_Day

A zipper pull? Missed these by the way.


----------



## snowbear

Infinite_Day said:


> A zipper pull? Missed these by the way.


Could be :thumbup:


----------



## Scuba

Handle on an iron pot or skillet


----------



## pgriz

Sparky, I don't know if it will diminish the fun, but given that you have stuff that borders on the microscopic, perhaps giving us an idea of scale won't dampen the mystery too much?  say, are we looking at a scale size of 10mm, 1mm or 0.1mm?  A penny is roughly 18mm, a paper-clip wire is about 1mm, and .1mm is the thickness of a sheet of paper, approximately.  What do you think?


----------



## ronlane

I would go with a bottle opener or maybe part of a corkscrew.


----------



## 480sparky

pgriz said:


> Sparky, I don't know if it will diminish the fun, but given that you have stuff that borders on the microscopic, perhaps giving us an idea of scale won't dampen the mystery too much?  say, are we looking at a scale size of 10mm, 1mm or 0.1mm?  A penny is roughly 18mm, a paper-clip wire is about 1mm, and .1mm is the thickness of a sheet of paper, approximately.  What do you think?



Fair 'nuff.

The image shows an area about ¼" across.


----------



## Scuba

picture hanger thingy


----------



## PlanetStarbucks

arg...uberwhatsit returns and I have no idea what this one is.  Definitely non-crystaline...thought it looked like a coffee bean before we got the wider shot.  I feel like it's a closeup of something hard plastic.  Remote control maybe?  Pen cap?


----------



## kathyt

small metal clip or clamp


----------



## JackandSally

Part of a cast iron pan/pot?


----------



## pictureperfekt

Fireplace Poker


----------



## HughGuessWho

A duck.


----------



## Infinite_Day

Is it part of a fork?


----------



## pgriz

From the scale and the finish on the object, I'm guessing that we're seeing the surface of the actual metal, in which case the variation is due to the alloy structure.  If it was paint, it would be smoother, unless it was a form of powder coating, which can hold a microtexture.  The curvature in the last image implies some kind of clasp.  However, I don't see any wear marks on it, so that idea is probably not true.  Sparky - you've given us a true mystery!


----------



## kathyt

pgriz said:


> From the scale and the finish on the object, I'm guessing that we're seeing the surface of the actual metal, in which case the variation is due to the alloy structure.  If it was paint, it would be smoother, unless it was a form of powder coating, which can hold a microtexture.  The curvature in the last image implies some kind of clasp.  However, I don't see any wear marks on it, so that idea is probably not true.  Sparky - you've given us a true mystery!



Pgriz, are you an engineer?  A chemical one perhaps?


----------



## 480sparky

Todays' hint:  This item is designed to make noise.


----------



## ronlane

Juiceharp


----------



## pgriz

A door knocker???  I've got one of those, but in bronze, and the texture of the surface isn't quite like yours.


----------



## 4meandthem

tuning fork


----------



## pgriz

kathythorson said:


> Pgriz, are you an engineer?  A chemical one perhaps?



No, but in my current business, paying attention to detail is important.  It can be the difference between diagnosing a problem (correctly), or trying to fix something that isn't there.  I own a contracting company, and I'm the guy people come to when stuff just doesn't seem to work.  But thank you for thinking I know more than I actually do.


----------



## kathyt

A cow bell or a door bell!


----------



## amolitor

4meandthem said:


> tuning fork



tuning fork!


----------



## cguron

Is this elusive thing a part of a mountaineering harness?


----------



## ryanwaff

some kind of buzzer on an actuator of sorts?

or something that you blow into and gets covered. I would say a flute, but its not that. It looks like what ever it is a part of, is hollow and probably circular?
It looks like what ever it is, gets touched or used often, that would explain the wear around the hole...


----------



## Infinite_Day

The clapper/ringer thing inside a bell?


----------



## 480sparky

Infinite_Day said:


> The clapper/ringer thing inside a bell?



Ooooooooooooo.... so close!


----------



## Scuba

Handle or hanger on top of a bell


----------



## 480sparky

Scuba said:


> Handle or hanger on top of a bell



You might put a bunch of these on your avatar.  At Christmas.


----------



## kathyt

Christmas bells, or the top rim of a Christmas bell


----------



## 4meandthem

Sleighbell or cowbell


----------



## 480sparky

4meandthem said:


> Sleighbell or cowbell





kathythorson said:


> Christmas bells, or the top rim of a Christmas bell


----------



## Scuba

it's about time...I was tired of trying to figure this one out.  Good job!


----------



## kathyt

480sparky said:


> 4meandthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleighbell or cowbell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas bells, or the top rim of a Christmas bell
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Good lord, it was about time!  This one was driving me nuts!  I will send you my address through private message to claim my prize of my brand new Canon mark III.  I am soooo excited!


----------



## pgriz

Wait.  There was a prize?!


----------



## 480sparky

pgriz said:


> Wait.  There was a prize?!



Yes. I get a date with Kathy.


----------



## kathyt

pgriz said:


> Wait.  There was a prize?!



I wish!


----------



## 4meandthem

Kathy gets the credit! Make sure you take her someplace nice.


----------



## Mollie

It looks like part of  an animal (like a bird's wing) covered in a heavy oil slick...gross but that's what I think.


----------



## kathyt

Mollie said:


> It looks like part of  an animal (like a bird's wing) covered in a heavy oil slick...gross but that's what I think.



The answer is already in the thread.


----------



## 480sparky

kathythorson said:


> Mollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like part of  an animal (like a bird's wing) covered in a heavy oil slick...gross but that's what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is already in the thread.
Click to expand...


Maybe she's trying to get a date with me.


----------



## kathyt

480sparky said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like part of  an animal (like a bird's wing) covered in a heavy oil slick...gross but that's what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is already in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's trying to get a date with me.
Click to expand...


Whoaaaaa there nelly, she better step off!  I worked to damn hard for this!


----------



## jfrabat

baturn said:


> Looks organic. claw/ talon?



Beat me to it; I agree it looks organic, so I was thinking along the same lines as you!


----------



## JackandSally

I've been looking around my house for days as to what this could be!  FINALLY!  I can stop racking my brain!!!!!!!!!!! --At least as far as this one is concerned.


----------



## Mollie

WOW


----------

